

Pre-alpha search engine - walk2web - drm237
http://altsearchengines.com/2007/08/06/pre-alpha-search-engine-walk2web/
So, what is a pre-alpha alternative search engine? walk2web has developed a nifty web application that allows you to "walk" from one web site -via links - to another. They are working on a Search Engine version which will allow you to query a search term, something like Quintura or KartOO, but that's not done yet; so I'm calling it "pre-alpha." (or Stealth Mode)
======
ivankirigin
Wow, I haven't seen a site that makes such annoying use of sound in some time.

Unless I hear they've removed sound, I have no intention of trying it again.

